# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Sleeping With The Enemy?

## tammyy2j

Matthew King will do alot to get his proper inheritance and is disppointed with his late father Tom King's will but now Matthew will do the unthinkable by bedding both his father's former mistress Carrie Nicholls to try to buy her daughter Scarlet's share and to get her on side but also his dear stepmother Rosemary.

----------


## Abbie

Hang on from what I can understand from that does that say that he will sleep woth Rosemary!?

----------


## alan45

Fuller details here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=61652

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hang on from what I can understand from that does that say that he will sleep woth Rosemary!?


He sleeps with both Rosemary and Carrie

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Hang on from what I can understand from that does that say that he will sleep woth Rosemary!?
> 
> 
> He sleeps with both Rosemary and Carrie


Well I knew Matthew was......well I cant think of the word right now, but this Im really shocked about

----------

